# Elektronik-Topseller: Samsung Galaxy S2 nur noch 450 Euro und Kindle eReader für 99 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Oktober 2011)

*Elektronik-Topseller: Samsung Galaxy S2 nur noch 450 Euro und Kindle eReader für 99 Euro [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Elektronik-Topseller: Samsung Galaxy S2 nur noch 450 Euro und Kindle eReader für 99 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Elektronik-Topseller: Samsung Galaxy S2 nur noch 450 Euro und Kindle eReader für 99 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## Hademe (2. Oktober 2011)

*Elektronik-Topseller: Samsung Galaxy S2 nur noch 450 Euro und Kindle eReader für 99 Euro [Anzeige]*

NUR.... 450€ is gut! Das ist ein telefon und für mehr brauch ich sowas auch nicht. 450€ investiere ich vielleicht in ne Graka, aber beim besten Willen doch nicht in ein Telefon!


----------



## X Broster (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektronik-Topseller: Samsung Galaxy S2 nur noch 450 Euro und Kindle eReader für 99 Euro [Anzeige]*

Naja, so kann man das aber auch nicht sehen, ich investiere jährlich 620€ in ein smartphone, rechnet man immer den Wiederverkaufswert mit ein, ist es gar nicht mehr so viel. Im Gegensatz zu High-End Grakas, deren Wiederverkaufswert rapide sinkt.


----------



## Burn_out (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektronik-Topseller: Samsung Galaxy S2 nur noch 450 Euro und Kindle eReader für 99 Euro [Anzeige]*

So ist das nunmal mit den Spitzenmodellen. Man kann sich ja auch ein altes Nokia 3310 kaufen wenn man nur ein Telefon braucht


----------



## robbe (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektronik-Topseller: Samsung Galaxy S2 nur noch 450 Euro und Kindle eReader für 99 Euro [Anzeige]*

Bei Amazon ist das S2 sogar noch vergleichsweiße teuer. Bei Home of Hardware kostets nur 420€.


----------



## Poempel (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Elektronik-Topseller: Samsung Galaxy S2 nur noch 450 Euro und Kindle eReader für 99 Euro [Anzeige]*

Das kostet bei Amazon doch schon seit ewigkeiten 435€.  Der Preis sinkt, warum auch immer, einfach nicht.


----------

